# 12 boys and soccer coach found alive in Thai caves after 9 days



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m sure some of you have been following this....

Happy to post that they’ve been found alive!  Not out of the woods yet, but this is great news.

Missing Thai boys and football team coach are found alive in a cave | Daily Mail Online

All 12 boys and their football team coach have been found alive after becoming trapped in a flooded cave for more than a week in Thailand. 

Chang Rai governor Narongsak Osottanakorn told reporters that Thai Navy SEALs had found the group alive after nine days of desperate searching.

He added: 'We found them safe. But the operation isn't over.

'We will bring food to them and a doctor who can dive. I am not sure they can eat as they have not eaten for a while.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 2, 2018)

Good news...I thought they were goners.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2018)

Question is....how the hell do you get them out?  That’s a lot of underwater caves to dive thru....


----------



## Grunt (Jul 2, 2018)

I like those types of stories with this type of ending!

They usually end in a negative way....


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Question is....how the hell do you get them out?  That’s a lot of underwater caves to dive thru....



Im willing to bet they'll try and get them food and water to get their strength up so they can buddy dive them out.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm glad they've found them, even if they have a lot of work left to rescue them.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Not out of the woods yet,



This is funny. Nicely done!



Ooh-Rah said:


> Thai Navy SEALs had found the group alive after nine days of desperate searching.



Give it a year and an argument will erupt over the first guy to find the students, books, movies, etc.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2018)

This ain't over....

Thai cave survivors will have to learn to dive amid fears rainfall | Daily Mail Online

Twelve boys and their football coach found in a flooded cave in Thailand may have to learn to dive and make some of the swim to safety themselves amid fears of fresh rainfall in the next few days.

Experts had earlier said the 'rake thin' schoolboys may have to survive in the Thamg Luang cave network in the country's north until October when water levels subside at the end of monsoon season.

But with more rain forecast in the coming days, rescuers are now in a race against time to bring the young footballers to safety before levels rise again, with officials considering teaching the boys - none of whom can swim - how to dive.

Teams have been pumping 10,000 litres of water out of the caves every hour - but this is only enough to lower the level by one centimeter.

*From the article:*
Could they dive out? 

In theory yes: but it is an extremely difficult task. Cave diving is already very risky, especially for young boys in a weakened state who have no diving experience.

Tham Luang cave where the boys have been trapped is one of Thailand's longest at six miles and one of the hardest to navigate with its winding and at times narrow corridors.

If they dive, they have no choice but to follow the steps that rescuers took though tiny passageways clogged with mud and silt. That journey takes a healthy - and skilled - Navy SEAL diver about six hours.

Officials said they would attempt to train the boys to use crucial diving gear after they are rehabilitated with food, water and medical support.

'Cave diving is a very technical skill and it's extremely dangerous, especially for an untrained diver,' Anmar Mirza, coordinator of the US National Cave Rescue Commission, told AFP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 3, 2018)

Get supplies and hang out till the water dissipates ?  Like 4 months....might be the safer road in the end.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *If they dive, they have no choice but to follow the steps that rescuers took though tiny passageways clogged with mud and silt. **That journey takes a healthy - and skilled - Navy SEAL diver about six hours.*



Jesus Christ.


Also, WTF were they thinking in the first place taking children into a fucking cave system?

A.) Don't leave your child alone in a car.
B.) Don't take children into cave systems during the fucking monsoon


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2018)

You're gonna' have dead kids and SEALs in that cave before this is over.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 3, 2018)

First of all, do ya'll know how fucking dangerous cave diving is?! Like, just to get there is a testament to those dudes. 

Now they're gonna rescue a group of 10 year olds, some of whom can't even swim?! Good fucking god. If they pull this off (wouldn't bet on it) it has to go down as one of the greatest maritime/cave rescues of all time. Not even exaggerating.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> If they pull this off (wouldn't bet on it) it has to go down as one of the greatest maritime/cave rescues of all time.



Agreed.  In fact one of the things that has made me near obsessed with this story is taken from some of the discussions about cave diving on this site.  The two Brits who found them....bad mother-fuckers.  If these kids have a chance, it’s because of these two....

British divers at heart of Thai cave rescue among best in world

Rick Stanton and John Volanthen, among the first to reach the boys, have more than 35 years experience in extreme cave dives and rescues.  They are world leaders in cave rescue, and have frequently worked together on major search and rescue operations around the globe.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 3, 2018)

Any sport that routinely kills the top people in that sport (wing suit flying, cave diving, free climbing) automatically means those top people are freaking insane. 

Those two are straight bad as hell.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Kaldak (Jul 3, 2018)

How did they get through the 16ft under water cave?


----------



## Raptor (Jul 3, 2018)

6 hours?!? Granted, I've never used one, but I figured that even with a rebreather that you'd run out of air before then. That blows my mind, to be honest.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 3, 2018)

There has to be a better rescue option than trying to train a bunch of young boys to cave dive, right?  They have to be looking at other options.

As was stated, especially after looking at that infographic, what the hell were they doing there in the first place? And how the hell did these divers find them.  I get the caves flooded but this is still amazing; there is a section that was too narrow for the divers to wear their tanks! -- holy...!


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2018)

I'll preface this with I'm not a diver and have only read books on cave and wreck diving. All I'm doing is parroting info.

- Removing your tank to squeeze through an area isn't the most basic of tasks in a sport that isn't the most basic of anything.
- An improper kick will stir up silt and totally black out the cave. Experienced divers have missed their line (Hansel and Gretel thing, I forget the term) and died under these circumstances.
- I can't speak to this cave, but dives with 4-6 hour decomp cycles on the way out aren't unusual.
- Some of the kids can't swim, have been underground for over a week, aren't eating well, etc. This makes for one amazingly complicated dive.
- The numbers aren't in their favor. Each case is extraordinary with a ton of risk. 
- The guys dragging them out of the cave are going to have to work their asses off.
- To the above, how many are doing this and over how many days? How many of these trips does an experienced diver make before they become a liability? The emotional pull to rescue kids is amazing.
- The margin for error in cave diving is small. The risk matrix for something like this doesn't even exist.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 3, 2018)

Wouldn't digging down prove to be just as risky of an endeavor? Not to mention that's a 1/2 mile going down, only 2 open pit mines in the world go that deep and those are miles wide to help with room.

Are there any divers on the board that would be able to offer information? I remember @DC but I haven't seen him post in a long time.


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2018)

What I have been reading is that the kids are going to be stuck there until possibly October.  That it's too dangerous to rescue them now, so they just have to wait it out. 

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/03/asia/thai-rescue-next-phase-intl/index.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 4, 2018)

They are almost FOUR MILES inside the cave?  Wow.

I used to do a lot of caving.  That's a looooong way to go.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's an image showing a little more topography. 

While I used to dive, haven't done so in roughly 5 years, I wonder if instead of using tanks if they could just run a line from a compressor to a regulator directly through those tight areas? Yes, you can remove a tank and either pull it or push it through but given the age of those involved, I would rather not have to have them think about removing a tank and getting it through safely whatever areas.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 4, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Wouldn't digging down prove to be just as risky of an endeavor? Not to mention that's a 1/2 mile going down, only 2 open pit mines in the world go that deep and those are miles wide to help with room.
> 
> Are there any divers on the board that would be able to offer information? I remember @DC but I haven't seen him post in a long time.



Don't forget that back in 2010 in Chile they rescued miners down 800m.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 4, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Don't forget that back in 2010 in Chile they rescued miners down 800m. View attachment 23194



I didnt even realize that's how they rescued those miners back then, amazing stuff. Thanks for the info


----------



## digrar (Jul 4, 2018)

Sinking a rescue shaft would have issues, they generally use a pilot hole, when they enlarge that hole, cuttings from the drill or shaft borer fall down the hole, in Chile the miners bogged those cuttings out (500kg an hour). The kids would struggle to keep that up for any length of time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2018)

....sigh.....

Trapped Thai football team are still too weak to attempt to leave | Daily Mail Online

The young football team trapped underground in Thailand are still too weak to attempt to leave their flooded cave with two boys and their coach suffering from exhaustion, it has emerged.

Rescuers are beginning to pump oxygen into the chamber in Chiang Rai, northern Thailand, where the 12 boys and their coach have been trapped for 12 days.

A medical assessment has found that it is still too dangerous to try to move the youngsters, an unnamed source in the Thai Navy Seals told CNN.

Two boys and the 25-year-old coach are suffering with exhaustion through malnutrition, according to a new doctor's report.

It comes with rescuers facing a race against the weather to save the 12 children *as it emerged volunteers accidentally pumped water back into the caves.*

*A former US Navy SEAL has warned of fatalities if the young Thai footballers have to dive their way out of the cave network.*
Cade Courtley says such an attempt should be the last option for the trapped youngsters - because they have 'time on their hands'.

Courtley told CNN he had thousands of hours of experience operating in 'zero visibility' water as part of a special diving unit.

He questioned why the idea of diving the boys out was being considered when high powered pumps existed that were capable of draining a thousand gallons of water a minute.

He said: 'In my experience I would consider this stable and non life threatening which means we have the luxury of time - and with that time we are able to do a risk anaylsis on all of our options.

'I keep hearing the option of dive them out and I think that should be the very last option.'

The former US Navy SEAL added: 'I hate to say this but some of these kids are going to die in an effort to try and bring them out using dive equipment.'


----------



## Gunz (Jul 5, 2018)

"...as it emerged volunteers accidentally pumped water back into the caves."

That's just great.


Ask the Dutch. They've got some of the most powerful water pumps in the world.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sorry Cade Courtley, but I would be putting my trust in the British cave diver team experience....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2018)

The one question I have not seen answered is, are these folk in an area considered 'stable' where further rain will not flood the chamber they are in?  That is the nightmare scenario I keep envisioning; along with the rescue workers who are bonding with these kids and would refuse to leave them....

Fucking shit situation.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2018)

^^^ This ^^^


----------



## CQB (Jul 5, 2018)

Oz has a presence there; AFP, DFAT & ADF.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2018)

Thai Navy Seal has died in Thailand cave rescue

A navy Seal working to rescue boys trapped in cave in northern Thailand has died from lack of oxygen, Thai authorities say.  Word is he was staging bottles.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2018)

Damn, Rest In Peace


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2018)

Ran out of oxygen and was found unconscious.

Thai Navy SEAL dies while working on rescue effort of soccer team in cave


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ran out of oxygen and was found unconscious.
> 
> Thai Navy SEAL dies while working on rescue effort of soccer team in cave


How the fuck does that happen?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> How the fuck does that happen?!


Cave diving is no joke. Visibility is near zero and there is no up/down. Likely got disoriented and could not find his way out.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> could not find his way out



And then very likely to panic which causes a diver to use up their air very quickly. Of course this is speculation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Topkick said:


> *And then very likely to panic which causes a diver to use up their air very quickly.* Of course this is speculation.


And only reenforces why taking kids with zero swimming/dive ability thru a minimum 5 hour return trip should be completely off the table.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Worth a watch....


----------



## Topkick (Jul 6, 2018)

They could possibly use full face masks and have replacement air tanks stationed along the escape route, but the lack of experience and the extremely claustrophobic conditions combined seem very daunting. I am glad I'm not in charge of this op.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 6, 2018)

wonder if you can sedate the kids, full face masks and "stretcher" them out one by one...


----------



## Topkick (Jul 6, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> wonder if you can sedate the kids, full face masks and "stretcher" them out one by one...



Possibly, but imagine the task then placed on the rescue divers. Not saying it can't be done, though. However it ends, this is going to be a good movie someday and I hope it has a happy ending.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Sorry Cade Courtley, but I would be putting my trust in the British cave diver team experience....


Non-concur.  I think his comments are spot on.

The Brit divers deserve all the kudos in the world for their skill and perseverance in finding these kids but, as the previous post by @Ooh-Rah helps illustrate, the idea that these kids can successfully be taught to dive their own way out, even with a guide, is probably a huge stretch and can't carry a high probability for success.  A skilled (presumably) diver has already died.

Were it my kid, unless the cave was in immediate danger of filling completely, collapsing scenario in which absolute death to the group was imminent, I wouldn't even want them to consider attempting to dive their way out; it would be the absolute last option...and if it gets to that, shit has really gone South.  That's the only reason I see to train them at all..and keep them busy, hope's up. I'd want them to continue exploring better options.  If that means waiting a couple months for water to subside is the answer, well, it sucks, but it probably has the highest probability for a successful outcome so that'd be fine.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Cave diving is no joke. Visibility is near zero and there is no up/down. Likely got disoriented and could not find his way out.


Totally get it but I would think they'd be working in at least teams of two and not be in a position to run out of oxygen...but if they did have an issue, a team member would be in a position assist before things got critical.  Regardless, very tragic and to your point, reinforces the danger of cave diving.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 6, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Non-concur.  I think his comments are spot on.
> 
> The Brit divers deserve all the kudos in the world for their skill and perseverance in finding these kids but, as the previous post by @Ooh-Rah helps illustrate, the idea that these kids can successfully be taught to dive their own way out, even with a guide, is probably a huge stretch and can't carry a high probability for success.  A skilled (presumably) diver has already died.
> 
> Were it my kid, unless the cave was in immediate danger of filling completely, collapsing scenario in which absolute death to the group was imminent, I wouldn't even want them to consider attempting to dive their way out; it would be the absolute last option...and if it gets to that, shit has really gone South.  That's the only reason I see to train them at all..and keep them busy, hope's up. I'd want them to continue exploring better options.  If that means waiting a couple months for water to subside is the answer, well, it sucks, but it probably has the highest probability for a successful outcome so that'd be fine.



My remark was more directed at Cade himself...the comments he made have all been in the news already, he is just parroting it. While he is/was a skilled diver...I doubt he has the years of experience at cave diving as the Brit team does.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ran out of oxygen and was found unconscious.
> 
> Thai Navy SEAL dies while working on rescue effort of soccer team in cave




So it was written...



AWP said:


> You're gonna' have dead kids and SEALs in that cave before this is over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Elon Musk (of SpaceX) is getting involved.  Check out this twitter exchange -

He suggested inserting a tube through the cave system and inflating it, allowing the boys to travel inside the tube. No idea if that'll be ultimately viable, but it looks like a number of minds are discussing possible solutions:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015105500105412610


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 6, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> If that means waiting a couple months for water to subside is the answer, well, it sucks, but it probably has the highest probability for a successful outcome so that'd be fine.



The rainy season for Chiang Rai is usually May/June all the way til October and it's going to be hitting the worse month for rain in August, I'm not saying it's not possible to let them stay in there for a few months and wait for the rain to subside but if the cave network is already flooded that badly I cant imagine what it will be like in August.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Elon Musk (of SpaceX) is getting involved.  Check out this twitter exchange -
> 
> He suggested inserting a tube through the cave system and inflating it, allowing the boys to travel inside the tube. No idea if that'll be ultimately viable, but it looks like a number of minds are discussing possible solutions:
> 
> ...



It's good that bright minds are innovating. Making them happen is the rub. I think somebody will come up with a solution...eventually.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

So this is some perspective that I didn't have....and makes me think this is going to have a less pleasant ending than Pixar would have chosen....






Seeing that video....

How the hell did they ever find them in the first place?


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2018)

An Australian drilling expert involved in the Chile rescue has weighed up the pros and cons of drilling.



> Elon Musk sends SpaceX, Boring Co to help rescue Thai soccer team
> 
> Western Australian drilling expert Kelvin Brown was part of the successful rescue in 2010 of 33 miners trapped 700 metres below ground in Chile, and said drilling could be used to get the boys out, but there were variables — and also risks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Pretty amazing animation


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2018)

Read at your own risk - 

Boys, soccer coach trapped in Thai cave exchange notes with families


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Jul 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


>




Maybe I'm a pessimist but the more I read about the conditions, obstacles to get the kids out, and with August fast approaching I believe less and less that this will finish with a happy ending.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2018)

Following this like crazy.  Twitter is busy and word is they have prepared the cave entrance for reception. The street that leads up to the cave has been cleared, and there's a new warning sign about oxygen tanks and explosion danger.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 7, 2018)

All that money, time, stress, and now lives, because people ignored off-limits areas and warnings.  

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/05/asia/thailand-cave-town-intl/index.html


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 7, 2018)

I love that Musk is putting so much effort into finding an alternative way to get those kids out. 

Elon Musk Thinks a Minisubmarine Could Help in Thai Cave Rescue

A submarine to transport the kids through the narrow choke points. Cool if it works!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 8, 2018)

Rescue is underway. Here's to hoping the boys and every rescuer is safe and return alive.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 8, 2018)

Reports that the first two boys have been rescued.

Fuck I hope they can pull this off.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 8, 2018)

Reuters now reporting six boys have been brought out of the cave complex.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 8, 2018)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 8, 2018)

This is great stuff....go guys go!!!

Thailand cave rescue: 4 boys successfully rescued from cave -- live updates

"The SEALs say five of the 18 rescue divers were Thai, with American, Australian and Japanese divers assisting in the effort."


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 8, 2018)

Fucking prove me wrong for the love of god, the world needs some good news.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 8, 2018)

Somewhat of an update..still saying just 6 are out.

Rescuers bring out first Thai boys


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 8, 2018)

Or...maybe just 4 are out...all the latest news updates say just 4 are confirmed out.

Hoping for the best tomorrow!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 8, 2018)

The 4 brought out first according to the BBC report we're apparently the weakest of the kids...which bodes well for the stronger kids.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2018)

Eight boys out. 


Thailand cave rescue operation suspended as 4 more boys freed, bringing total to 8


----------



## Poccington (Jul 9, 2018)

The crazy bastards might just pull this off!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2018)

Poccington said:


> The crazy bastards might just pull this off!




Looks like they're doing it right. Two divers for each boy, taking it slow. With a little luck...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Looks like they're doing it right. Two divers for each boy, taking it slow. With a little luck...



I read that one of the divers is carrying each boys’ air.


----------



## DozerB (Jul 9, 2018)

This is why you don't waste words like "hero" on people who are loudly shouting/virtue signaling ideas that the rest of their society is also screaming at the top of their lungs; because then you don't have any words left to describe people like these divers.

These people are the real deal. I'm in awe.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm betting at least one of these kids grows up to be a Thai Navy SEAL.


----------



## digrar (Jul 9, 2018)

You can fit what I know about diving on a pin head and the accuracy of that only depends on if Clive Cussler knows what he's writing about... Why wouldn't they be using re-breathers instead of tanks?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 10, 2018)

10th boy is out.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 10, 2018)

When's the movie coming out? Gonna be a must see.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 10, 2018)

All 12 boys and the coach are out.

Fucking get some.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 10, 2018)

CBS Is now reporting all boys and coach are out. Holy fuck they pulled it off. 

Now,  charge the coach for child endangerment. Oh wait, its Thailand.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2018)

Amen. 

So pleased this morning.


----------



## DozerB (Jul 10, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> When's the movie coming out? Gonna be a must see.



Somebody needs to jump on this before Mark Wahlberg/Peter Berg turn it into an underwater cave shootout between a young soccer team and "300" Thai rebels.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 10, 2018)

Fucking well done all those involved in this amazing rescue and RIP to the SEAL who gave his life for those boys.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2018)

All of that and only one death?

I am utterly thrilled to be wrong.

Blue Skies.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 10, 2018)

If this was a movie it would be destroyed as hollywood twinkle bullshit ...unbelievable!  What skill.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 10, 2018)

Unfreaking believable. Well done. Fair winds to the one that was lost.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm with @amlove21 , never thought it would workout with only one lost life, and not even one of the young kids at that. Huge props to all the rescuers, who are bona-fide heroes in my book.

Calm seas and blue skies to the one hero lost.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 10, 2018)

A much better outcome than I expected.  Kudos to those involved.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 10, 2018)

I do enjoy great news...and this story qualifies as just that....


----------



## Centermass (Jul 10, 2018)

Agoge said:


> I do enjoy great news...and this story qualifies as just that....



Absolutely.


----------



## digrar (Jul 11, 2018)

Australian doctor who was last out of Thai cave now grieving father's death



> Thai cave rescue: Australian doctor who was last one out now grieving father's death.
> 
> The Australian doctor who was the last man out of the Thai cave following the rescue of the Wild Boars soccer team found out shortly afterwards that his father had died.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 11, 2018)

Ko Aung Min

Awesome video showing how they brought these kids out. Had them strapped down on a stretcher and carried them throughout the caves. Amazing!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Ko Aung Min
> 
> Awesome video showing how they brought these kids out. Had them strapped down on a stretcher and carried them throughout the caves. Amazing!



I’m out of nice things to say.  Just ‘wow’.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Ko Aung Min
> 
> Awesome video showing how they brought these kids out. Had them strapped down on a stretcher and carried them throughout the caves. Amazing!






Kraut783 said:


> wonder if you can sedate the kids, full face masks and "stretcher" them out one by one...



Called it!!


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 12, 2018)

GFJ, Sgt Anderson. GFJ. 

Air Force rescue specialist details 'once in a lifetime' Thai cave rescue


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> GFJ, Sgt Anderson. GFJ.
> 
> Air Force rescue specialist details 'once in a lifetime' Thai cave rescue


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 12, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> GFJ, Sgt Anderson. GFJ.
> 
> Air Force rescue specialist details 'once in a lifetime' Thai cave rescue



D is a former CAA and teammate; great dude all around. I know he's ready for the media spotlight to move on so he can get back to his normal shenanigans.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Cave rescue: The Australian diving doctor who stayed with the boys*

The doctor who chose to stay in the cave

Well done Aussie!


----------



## Poccington (Jul 15, 2018)

Elon Musk calls British diver in Thai cave rescue a 'pedo' in baseless attack

Elon Musk is a fucking scumbag.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well that is pretty fucking irritating, I get people get their panties in a wad over stupid shit...But fuck the kids were rescued, move along Elon...


----------



## Grunt (Jul 15, 2018)

If ole Elon really wanted to help those kids with no strings attached, he could have *privately* funded it and helped provide *whatever* resources were needed. That's what he could have done rather than choose "The Way of the Infant."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 15, 2018)

Agoge said:


> If ole Elon really wanted to help those kids with no strings attached, he could have *privately* funded it and helped provide *whatever* resources were needed. That's what he could have done rather than choose "The Way of the Infant."



On one hand I congratulate him- it's good to see a billionaire using his money for good. On the other hand, the whole thing seems like it's just to feed his ego.


----------



## CQB (Jul 16, 2018)

A doco from 4 Corners, an Australian staple. 

Out Of The Dark


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 16, 2018)

US Airmen Played Key Role in Thai Cave Rescue

Detailed post about AFSOC role in the cave rescue. Brings to light new info to me with regards to comms, or more specifically the lack thereof.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> US Airmen Played Key Role in Thai Cave Rescue
> 
> Detailed post about AFSOC role in the cave rescue. Brings to light new info to me with regards to comms, or more specifically the lack thereof.


That's awesome, thanks for posting!  I actually wish it had been a longer read.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 16, 2018)

I think it was USA Today, but they have a short video posting with the Maj from the 31st Rescue Squadron talking about their role.


----------



## DozerB (Aug 17, 2018)

Stubble and board shorts and a t-shirt?

Are you kidding me? How did he accomplish anything in such improper civilian attire? Sincerely signed, the United States Marine Corps (who wasn't invited to help in the cave rescue)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 17, 2018)

DozerB said:


> Stubble and board shorts and a t-shirt?
> 
> Are you kidding me? How did he accomplish anything in such improper civilian attire? Sincerely signed, the United States Marine Corps (who wasn't invited to help in the cave rescue)



PJ “cool factor” maxed out!

Love that visual....I’m trying to determine the music playing in his head as he walks strolls up the ramp.


----------

